# Hooray for Kruger Park Lodge



## JustPlainBill (Jan 1, 2008)

Our 2BR Castleburn unit won't draw flies on RCI. But our 1BR Kruger Park unit is dynamite. Just traded for a 2BR at one of RCI's highest points resorts, Pahio Shearwater, on Kauai, late 2008. The top-floor units, with vaulted ceilings, are special. Visitors welcome.


----------



## jd2601 (Jan 1, 2008)

Congratulations, Sounds like a wonderful trade.  I also was pleased with my SA.  I was able to pull Alai Kai for 4th of July week 2 bedroom on Kauai.  Unfortunately with Dollar weaker and MF up in SA it is not the deal it once was.  I am still pleased with what I get.

Happy New Year!


----------



## Aussiedog (Jan 1, 2008)

*That's great!*

We love Africa and in February will leave for our third photo safari in Tanzania.  

I am curious about timeshares on this continent.  Can you point me to some resources for international timeshares in addition to the advice on this board and the resort reviews here?  There must be some unique legal/ownership issues to take into consideration.

Thanks!

Ann


----------

